# Akhand Paath And Sitting In Darbar Sahib



## Ishna (Nov 12, 2011)

Gurfateh

Basic questions, your answers are appreciated:

On Akhand Paath (continuous reading of SGGS) Sikh Rehat Maryada states: "[SIZE=-1]However,                          it should never be allowed to happen that the reader carries                          on   the reading all by himself/herself and                          no member of the congregation or the family is   listening                          in to the reading."

[/SIZE]The Gurdwara I visit has a sound system which relays the reading of SGGS to other parts of the Gurdwara, like kitchen and langar hall.

Does that mean it is OK to have no one in Darbar Sahib while the Akhand Paath is being read, or should there always be at least one person in darbar sahib purposefully listening?

If someone finds themselves to be the last person in darbar sahib, are they obliged to stay until someone else comes to listen?

Thanks
Ishna


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 12, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> Basic questions, your answers are appreciated:
> 
> ...



Ishna ji,

Guru Fateh.

Let me make a confession. I have never fancied Akhand Paaths, especially when they were done at our house or anyone at my family's. It  gave me more the sense of parroting and mechanical ritual than anything else. We do it because it is done in the Gurdwaras 101 non- stop Akhand Paaths etc etc. No where in the SGGS, it is mandated to have Akhand Paath.

 I always felt uncomfortable although I played my part by volunteering because I love to read the paath aloud. So my volunteering has been for my own selfish reasons because I enjoy it and get into the groove and after about 10 minutes it is an experience that can not be put into words. But I love doing Sehaj Paath because of that at my own pace and again for the selfish enjoyment.

About 3 years ago during my daily walks at 3:30am, a thought came to my mind because my brother was going to have the Akhand Paath at his house. 

First, we never hire any Paathi to do it, we all pitch in from the family. I asked all my neices,nephews and my kids who were attending the Akhand Paath to put their lap tops to a better use. We bought about 15 breakfast tables, set up the lap tops on each of them in the room where Akhand Paath was taking place and as every home has wi-fi now, all who were sitting were accompanying the paath over their lap tops. There is a presence of minimum 3 to 5 people during this when we have Akhand Paaths now.

Many have found their own way to enjoy this. The Shabad they happen to like, they delve deeper into it and try to understand it through the translations.

I tried to suggest the same thing at our Gurdwara but was vetoed.

So, now the Akhand Paaths at our homes in the US,Canada, UK and India take place like this and I personally do not feel bad about this ritual as I used to but despite all this, I still prefer my Sehaj Paaths.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 12, 2011)

> Does that mean it is OK to have no one in Darbar Sahib while the Akhand Paath is being read, or should there always be at least one person in darbar sahib purposefully listening?
> 
> If someone finds themselves to be the last person in darbar sahib, are they obliged to stay until someone else comes to listen?


 
I think there should be atleast one person present. And sangat should throng to hall when the Guru speaks, shouldn't they? Isn't that such a rare thing? Well it isn't maybe that's why we don't respect it the way we should? And I believe staying back while someone else is there to listen to Guru, is indeed very good manners!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like we SIKHS have lost os much of our MOOJOH..that we have to use words like.."AT LEAST..one.....or..Last person should be OBLIGED to stay until a "replacement" crrives ( hwo may HATE the idea of having his head in the noose like that ?? Ever womndered about it ?? Have we SUNK so LOW...that we have to be "at least 1"..Obliged..etc etc to seek the Presence of our GURU ???  wheres the LOVE..the sense of JOY etc..all these Babas with their 101 larees of akhand paaths and buying and selling of ready made akhand paaths supermarket style....ready made salesman pathees who have absolutley nothing on their minds except MONEY...hence why so many have been caught sleeping on the job..or worse reading PORN on top of SGGS...chatting on their phones and basically whiling away the time until the replacement comes....AKIRTGHHANNTA..selfishness..basic animal instincts coming to the fore instead of what the GURU teaches...


----------



## Ishna (Nov 13, 2011)

Just to clarify, the wording of my question (ie, use of 'obliged to stay') was because I was being direct with my mundane question.  I visited Gurdwara Sahib 11pm last night and found myself in the exact situation.  When I arrived there was the paathi and a lady listening.  I sat down to my first visit to an Akhand Paath on my own late at night and after 30 minutes the lady got up and left.  And hence my pondering the question.  A man came in shortly after, and sat down, and I wondered if there were teams of listeners like there are teams of paathis.  Sure it's probably not ideal like Gyani ji has said, but ITS HAPPENING and no one wants to breach protocol / not use good manners.

It is a curious ritual but I must say I very much enjoyed being in beautiful Darbar Sahib with the lights on low and the paathi reading steadily, and I closed my eyes and relaxed and listened as best I could and came out from Darbar Sahib outstandingly relaxed.  Probably psychosomatic but hey, I'll read whatever I want into my own spirituality.

Maybe the novelty will wear off when I've been to a few more.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 13, 2011)

Ishna Bhenji, 

I understand your predicament completely, I have not been to that many Akand Paths, but I have to confess to not being too impressed by the way in which they have been conducted, to the point that the time was split into shifts with each person doing a 'duty', I was quite young at the time, but do recall telling jokes upstairs, only to be confronted by an angry Aunty who exclaimed that 'how would I like to get up at 2am and read the SGGS', it made it all sound like a huge inconvenience, rather than a pleasure, but this is the ritual that I hate in sikhism , the duty of path, the duty of Sewa, the duty of Simran, magic words and incantations taht bring good luck, for a house, for a new car, maybe we will see granthis selling their time on ebay to the highest bidder '3 day path', lets start the bidding at say £250 + a mobile phone, 

Guru Nanak ji fought long and hard to get away from ritual and for us to use our brains, common sense, logic, the SGGS is not a deity, it is does not have feelings, it is not lonely, the information contained in it though is life changing, beautiful, enchanting, like reading Plato, Hesse, Aristotle, Darwin, Buddha, Freud, but with a few more wow moments, 

My own opinion is that you should do what you feel is right for you, sit, enjoy, dwell, meditate, and then when it is time to go, go, anything else is ritualistic and imho less in line with what Guruji preached. 

I would prefer to breach protocol than embrace ritual


----------



## Ishna (Nov 13, 2011)

Harry Bhaji

It would be hubris for the noob to march into their second ever Akhand Paath and disregard protocol.  imho.

You can also read about Gurdwaras where they have multiple Akhand Paaths going on at the same time, where people do paath of Japji Sahib while the main Akhand Paath is going on.  Very strange, very ritualistic.  Perhaps there is a happy medium somewhere in there.

And it is a shame that some Gyanis can read so much paath and still be so consumed by greed and ignorance.  What does that say about the power of Gurbani then?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 13, 2011)

ishna ji..   its written:  

*And it is a shame that some Gyanis can read so much paath and still be  so consumed by greed and ignorance.  What does that say about the power  of Gurbani then?*

the Babas and Mahapurashs wearing huge cholas (to cover their huge bellies better) and gol pugghs and multiple Malas (which Guru Nanak ji condemned as dikhawa )....love to relate tall tales such as.....POWER OF GURBANI.....a "waddeh baba ji" gave a young man a dirty sieve....and told him to fetch water form the river...although puzzled that how could a sieve be used to fetch water ( alternatively a Coal basket is also used - same effect) but he dutifully follows the Babas instructions....only to come to the foregone conclusion...Not a drop of water can be fetched via a sieve or coal basket !!..... and heres the TRICK "LESSON".....according to the baba Ji.."LOOK at the SIEVE.....( or coal basket)...isnt IT SHINING squeaky CLEAN !!..........well well..that what Gurbani can do to your Dirty Mann..even IF you just do the reading RITUALLY and for MONEY !!

But the problem is any ordinary sieve/coal basket WILL DEFINITELY becoem squeaky CLEAN after a few dips in the RIVER.....BUT it doesnt seem to be happening the same way with GRANTHIS and PATHIS..etc....?? So whats the PROBLEM ?? why do we have so many DIRTY MINDED Granthis, sewadaars who spent LIFE TIMES listening to Gurbani..etc etc... why do we have Granthis raping 5 year olds..?? why do we have RAPIST BABAS who have tons of Gurbani under their belts (tied to keep their huge bellies in check )

The ANSWER is....while the SIEVE/COAL BASKET is being actually and physically WASHED ( as it should be..hence the result is predictory )..... "reading for MONEY/ulterior motive" is NOT washing the Mann just as simply WAVING the black coal basket OVER the river will NEVER make it clean no matter if done for a thousand years !!
So these Babas and Mahapurashs are actually CHEATING you....The Young man should have been advised to take the Coal basket to the River Bank and Wave it about....then ritual reading of Gurbani could be compared equitably....washing the basket and comparing it to ritual reading of gurbani is like apples and oranges...then the Young man could see that waving the basket is the same as ritualized reading of Gurbani..USELESS.

WE SIKHS LOVE to hear these Baba stories..BUT IGNORE the FACTS that Baba Guru Nanak set before us....MOOT pleetee kapparr hoeyeh..deh SABOON leayeh oh dhoiyeh....Bharieah matt papan ke saang..uh dhopeh navehn ke Raang.... DIRTY CLOTHES are washed with Soap and water....Dirty Manns are cleaned with Naam Raang...ACTION is needed...careful DOING ACTION..not parrotting....of Gurbani...


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 14, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Harry Bhaji
> 
> It would be hubris for the noob to march into their second ever Akhand Paath and disregard protocol.  imho.
> 
> ...



Ishna Bhenji, 

imho, it is this protocol that is dragging sikhism back to hinduism, I would listen to my heart, it will never let you down, and knows much more than those that consider themselves knowledgable


----------



## Ishna (Nov 18, 2011)

Aside from all the reasons why Sikhs shouldn't have akhand paaths (yet they do, and like the DG poems, they will continue to do so as not to upset anybody even thought they know it's a load of crap), is there an answer to the question:
[SIZE=-1]
 [/SIZE]


> The Gurdwara I  visit has a sound system which relays the reading of Sri Guru Granth  Sahib Ji to other parts of the Gurdwara, like kitchen and langar hall.
> 
> Does that mean it is OK to have no one in Darbar Sahib while the Akhand  Paath is being read, or should there always be at least one person in  darbar sahib purposefully listening?



Perhaps the answer was lost amid the replies.


----------



## bscheema (Nov 18, 2011)

Akhand path was done by sikhs in jungle because that time they were in fights ., they can't stay longer at one place .its like doing path in one sitting. now a days it become a ritual .


 a must read book  Gurmat Nirnay Kosh - Dr. Gursharan Jeet Singh


----------



## Ishna (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks but it still doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 18, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Thanks but it still doesn't answer the question.



lol........my students asked me if its OK they stay away from my  Gurbani classes since they  can watch Harmandar Sahib Live on PTC satelite tv..they say we "heard" the Gurbani already...can we just go back to sleep instead of coming over...? can someone answer them ?? can ALL Sikhs now stay HOME because Gurbani is being relayed right into their BEDROOMS via satellite TV even as they sleep under warm blankets ?? LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL some "questions" can NEVER be answered....


----------



## Ishna (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm asking a question on plain and simple protocol.  Not philosophy, not deep and meaningfuls, just a plain question with reference to the SRM.

Whatever, it probably doesn't have an answer, lets just make it up as we go along.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2011)

Ishna said:


> I'm asking a question on plain and simple protocol.  Not philosophy, not deep and meaningfuls, just a plain question with reference to the SRM.
> 
> Whatever, it probably doesn't have an answer, lets just make it up as we go along.



There is no such thing as protocol for the sangat.....Sikhism is NOT a "forced" DO THIS or DO THAT.....as far as attending sangat. matha tekking whatever amount or nothing..no payment for langgar degh etc etc...all voluntary. SRM thus has nothing to say how much to matha tek, how many rotis to eat, how many seconds/minutes/hours to listen to paaath, attend ardass etc or anything like that...all this is entirely up to each sikh or visitor...a person can SKIP anything and everything..or attend each ....many sikhs today head straight for langgar, eat and leave...no one cares...and shouldnt care...as its personal.
We cant make up any SRM as we go along..its not up to US...


----------



## Ishna (Nov 19, 2011)

Um, yes, Sikhism does have DO THIS or DO THAT rules, and they're INSIDE THE SRM.

You can't say "it's personal, no one should care" followed by "we can't just make up the SRM as we go along" - the statements are basically oxy{censored}ic.

I can't believe it's so hard to get a straight answer to what I thought should be a simple question.

I'll ask at the gurdwara where I'll actually get an answer.

good bye


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2011)

SRM is in basic English. and even more basic Punjabi.

Any dos and donts apply to SANGAT as a whole..not individuals - such as Sangatee kirtan, paath, hukmnamah, ardass, kirpan bhet etc is a DO only by Amrtidharees - none else. If its only an individual present..he/she can take hukmnamah, do ardass, do kirpan bhet, do kirtan - no restrictions as its Personal and NOT sangtee.

SRM is already complete. No additions esp the kind suggested.."as we go along..." are acceptable as its NOT a free for all.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 20, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> Basic questions, your answers are appreciated:
> 
> ...



While we have Akhand Paath at our homes, it is generally the duty of one of the person of family member to be present in the hall/room where the Ajhand Path is being carried on. This duty is shared by the members on hourly basis. 
That family member is free to move out of the room to make arrangements for the reader/visitors if need so arises. There is no prescription about the compulsory presence of a person. However, out of respect  it is being followed.There is nothing like Protocol.

If one reads the _Blue line above_ carefully it would also mean that the Paathi/reader should not mur-mur the path But should read it aloud so that those present in the hall can listen to Bani easily.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 21, 2011)

When I agree to a Raol (AP reading period) I always insist on reading aloud, in clear voice, each word pronounced and in proper sequence so it comes out as poetry and not otherwise. I never look at the snagat or the clock and never get tired of conversing with the Guru...after about 600 Akhand Paaths in my life I have yet to feel bored or felt the same gurbani being read,,its always a brand new experience as if i just came across that line or shabad.....BUT unlike my Dad and my Mum..I still CANNOT listen to a single line and continue from there - my dad could listen to one Line and ask whether i want to go backwards from THAT LINE or GO Forwards...it felt like they had the SGGS OPEN infornt of them...that was a wonderful gift indeed ( as for me i have to use GOOGLE...and its way much much slower and sometimes inaccurate in finding the exact Line/page/Raag/Author and the History/basis of that Shabad and how it connects to other similar shabads across the SGGS). MERA SATGUR NIT NAVAAN..na aveh na Jayeh....


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 21, 2011)

Taranjeet singh said:


> While we have Akhand Paath at our homes, it is generally the duty of one of the person of family member to be present in the hall/room where the Ajhand Path is being carried on. This duty is shared by the members on hourly basis.
> That family member is free to move out of the room to make arrangements for the reader/visitors if need so arises. There is no prescription about the compulsory presence of a person. However, out of respect  it is being followed.There is nothing like Protocol.
> 
> If one reads the _Blue line above_ carefully it would also mean that the Paathi/reader should not mur-mur the path But should read it aloud so that those present in the hall can listen to Bani easily.



Taranjeetji

See how your post changes when you exchange the word 'duty' for 'love', in my view, if they are there out of duty, they might as well not be there, 

humbly submitted


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 21, 2011)

Harry ji, 


> if they are there out of duty, they might as well not be there


Why not?


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 21, 2011)

DUTY

Something that one is expected or required to do by moral or legal obligation.

LOVE

A profoundly tender, passionate affection for another person.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 21, 2011)

What do you find troubling about the former?


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 21, 2011)

love the avatar!

Duty implies just that, doing a duty, if you imagine two people in an Akhand Paath, and one is there out of duty, whilst another is there out of love, which one is getting the maximum effect from the readings? Which one has the more happier face? I would imagine the one sat there out of duty has a face that reflects that, whilst the one out of love, also has a face that reflects that, go to any Akand Paath and see the faces, you will know who is there out of duty, and out of love. 

On Saturday, I had to take a friend to the airport, and then on sunday my brother took my parents to the airport, I did mine out of duty, my brother acted out of love, I did not want to go, and spent the entire journey wishing I was somewhere else, my brother cherished the last few hours with our parents, 

SGGS does not need our duty, it does need anything from us, it needs to be cherished for ourselves, for our own love


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 21, 2011)

Just for you 



> On Saturday, I had to take a friend to the airport, and then on sunday my brother took my parents to the airport, I did mine out of duty, my brother acted out of love, I did not want to go, and spent the entire journey wishing I was somewhere else, my brother cherished the last few hours with our parents,


Your mind was not present so you never fulfilled your duty. Your duty was to be there and yet you weren't. Your brothers mind was present and he fulfilled his duty with love being the motivating factor.

To have a pure sense of duty without motivating factors and to have a drive to fulfil that duty without attachment to the consequences is a healthy and mature way to live but VERY difficult (Guru Gobind Singh ji being an example of someone who did just that). People struggle with it but struggle is necessary to achieve the results. I would rather they stay and go through with it like an athlete training hard whilst experiencing aching muscles to gain more strength and agility, than to leave because they chickened out and couldn't handle the challenge. But then again, not everyone can become Tiger Woods.

A man who has a pure sense of duty without motivating factors and who has a drive to fulfil that duty without attachment to the consequences will sit on a hot plate saying "God's will is sweet to me".


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 21, 2011)

Bhagat SinghJi

I am all for duty in certain circumstances, however if we apply your logic to being present at an Akhand Paath, in this context, it does not ring true to me, especially the following statement

_people struggle with it but struggle is necessary to achieve the results.  I would rather they stay and go through with it like an athlete  training hard whilst experiencing aching muscles to gain more strength  and agility, than to leave because they chickened out and couldn't  handle the challenge._

Listening to paath should not be this hard, however I would apply these sentiments to the study of SGGS, and the implementation of the content in daily life. 

By the very use of the word duty, I am not there, it is my obligation that is there, if I had been there, that would have been love, not duty, and again, it is this meaning of the word duty I find distasteful, but it encapsulates my feeling for those that sit at these Paaths wishing they were somewhere else


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 21, 2011)

True listening, that is, Listening with total alertness, is as hard as pulling a truck with a rope clamped to your ear. _When such listening does happen, suffering and sin are destroyed._ - Jap ji

It is possible for the mind to be present while having a sense of duty. I supposed one could call this love. But this is not that love which makes one absent in the love of "somewhere else".


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 21, 2011)

Bhagatsinghji

Could you possibly give me the original quote from Japji as to your first line, thanks



I think that having a sense of duty over love means that , without a doubt, your mind is not there, think of it as like looking at your wife and taking her shopping, but thinking of other women, that to me is duty, whilst doing it and looking at your wife and realising how beautiful she looks, staring at her in the distance while she shops, seeing her eyes, being happy whilst being in her presence, well that is love

Once you start to involve duties in love, be it for Creator, or your wife, you are on a slippery slope of self deceit, where your insides do not reflect your outsides, it is no effort to love my wife, it comes from within, nothing is duty, everything is love, how could I feel like that about my wife and not give the same due to Creator?


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 21, 2011)

Harry ji,
There is no 'paudi' that would literally mean the same as has been stated in some post the reference of that you have sought for. Metaphorical expansion is always possible. Paudi-,8,9,10 and 11 deal with the aspect one should listen to the ......very carefully one can achieve almost anything as stated in these paudis.

What is to be listened to.? Many experts feel that it is Naam; on the other hand many also feels that listening of Bani should do.Given below is paudi-8. 

suixAY isD pIr suir nwQ ]
suixAY Driq Dvl Awkws ]
suixAY dIp loA pwqwl ]
suixAY poih n skY kwlu ]
nwnk Bgqw sdw ivgwsu ]
suixAY dUK pwp kw nwsu ]8

I am to presume that you can read gurmukhi font and hence am posting the same for immediate reference.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 21, 2011)

My own opinions, 

in order of what I believe to be the 'supreme message'

1. Listening intently, absorbing, understanding, and then acting
2. Listening intently, absorbing, understanding, but doing nothing
3. Listening intently, absorbing but not understanding
4. Listening intently, not absorbing and not understanding
5. Appearing to be listening intently, thinking of something else
6. Not listening, or even appearing to be listening intently, thinking of something else
7 Present but completely detatched


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 21, 2011)

Obviously I shall go on for Sl.1....from the above table drawn up by you....


 suixAw mMinAw min kIqw Bwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
Listening and believing with love and humility in your mind,
AMqrgiq qIriQ mil nwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
cleanse yourself with the Name, at the sacred shrine deep within.



*DUPLICATE POST*-MAY KINDLY BE DELETED-INCONVENIENCE REGRETTED


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Nov 21, 2011)

Obviously I shall go in for Sl.1....from the above table drawn up by you....
suixAw mMinAw min kIqw Bwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
Listening and believing with love and humility in your mind,
AMqrgiq qIriQ mil nwau ] (4-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
cleanse yourself with the Name, at the sacred shrine deep within.


I am also posting below some of the lines that appears on various angs of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and deal with Listening.

1 Listening To HIs Devotees 
hir jn aUqm aUqm bwxI muiK bolih praupkwry ] (493-4, gUjrI, mÚ 4)
  The humble servants of the Lord are exalted, and exalted is their speech. With their mouths, they speak for the benefit of others.
jo jnu suxY srDw Bgiq syqI kir ikrpw hir insqwry ]1] (493-4, gUjrI, mÚ 4)
  Those who listen to them with faith and devotion, are blessed by the Lord; showering His Mercy, He saves them. ||1||
 
2.What to  Listen?.... GURU’s name
AMqir guru AwrwDxw ijhvw jip gur nwau ] (517-15, gUjrI, mÚ 5)
  Deep within yourself, worship the Guru in adoration, and with your tongue, chant the Guru's Name.
nyqRI siqguru pyKxw sRvxI sunxw gur nwau ] (517-15, gUjrI, mÚ 5)
  Let your eyes behold the True Guru, and let your ears hear the Guru's Name.
siqgur syqI riqAw drgh pweIAY Twau ] (517-16, gUjrI, mÚ 5)
 Attuned to the True Guru, you shall receive a place of honor in the Court of the Lord.
 
3.Listening to Praise and benefits
keI koitk jg Plw suix gwvnhwry rwm ] (546-4, ibhwgVw, mÚ 5)
 The fruits of many millions of charitable feasts come to those who listen to and sing the Lord's Praise.


4. Do not listen to Falsehood
ikAw suxydo kUVu vM\in pvx JulwirAw ] (577-8, vfhMsu, mÚ 5)
  Why do you listen to falsehood? It shall vanish like a gust of wind.
nwnk suxIAr qy prvwxu jo suxydy scu DxI ]1] (577-8, vfhMsu, mÚ 5)
  O Guru Nanak, those ears are acceptable, which listen to the True Master. ||1||
iqn Goil GumweI ijn pRBu sRvxI suixAw rwm ] (577-9, vfhMsu, mÚ 5)
  I am a sacrifice to those who listen with their ears to the Lord God.

 
 Kindly go through the 'Paudis' yourself and you shall grasp the meaning quickly. I refer to srigranth.org as the meaning of the words are also available.

Mistakes that appear in these kinds of works may kindly be ignored. 

E& O.E.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 21, 2011)

> If someone finds themselves to be the last person in darbar sahib, are they obliged to stay until someone else comes to listen?


 
Isi Ji there could be a few people sitting around but what does it matter when what listens to Akand paath is not bodies.

Notwithstanding I never forced myself to stay because if one is reading he also listening too, so that means there is always one person there.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 21, 2011)

Read the shabads slowly. Allow the breath to slow down and become steady. Allow the mind to slow down as well.

ਅਸਟਪਦੀ ॥
असटपदी ॥
Asatpaḏī.
Ashtapadee:

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਛਤੀਹ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਖਾਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि छतीह अम्रित खाहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ cẖẖaṯīh amriṯ kẖāhi.
By His Grace, you partake of the thirty-six delicacies;

ਤਿਸੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਉ ਰਖੁ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥
तिसु ठाकुर कउ रखु मन माहि ॥
Ŧis ṯẖākur ka▫o rakẖ man māhi.
enshrine that Lord and Master within your mind.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸੁਗੰਧਤ ਤਨਿ ਲਾਵਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि सुगंधत तनि लावहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ suganḏẖaṯ ṯan lāvėh.
By His Grace, you apply scented oils to your body;

ਤਿਸ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥
तिस कउ सिमरत परम गति पावहि ॥
Ŧis ka▫o simraṯ param gaṯ pāvahi.
remembering Him, the supreme status is obtained.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਬਸਹਿ ਸੁਖ ਮੰਦਰਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि बसहि सुख मंदरि ॥
Jih parsāḏ basėh sukẖ manḏar.
By His Grace, you dwell in the palace of peace;

ਤਿਸਹਿ ਧਿਆਇ ਸਦਾ ਮਨ ਅੰਦਰਿ ॥
तिसहि धिआइ सदा मन अंदरि ॥
Ŧisėh ḏẖi▫ā▫e saḏā man anḏar.
meditate forever on Him within your mind.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਸੰਗਿ ਸੁਖ ਬਸਨਾ ॥
जिह प्रसादि ग्रिह संगि सुख बसना ॥
Jih parsāḏ garih sang sukẖ basnā.
By His Grace, you abide with your family in peace;

ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਰਸਨਾ ॥
आठ पहर सिमरहु तिसु रसना ॥
Āṯẖ pahar simrahu ṯis rasnā.
keep His remembrance upon your tongue, twenty-four hours a day.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਰੰਗ ਰਸ ਭੋਗ ॥
जिह प्रसादि रंग रस भोग ॥
Jih parsāḏ rang ras bẖog.
By His Grace, you enjoy tastes and pleasures;

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਧਿਆਵਨ ਜੋਗ ॥੧॥
नानक सदा धिआईऐ धिआवन जोग ॥१॥
Nānak saḏā ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai ḏẖi▫āvan jog. ||1||
O Guru Nanak, meditate forever on the One, who is worthy of meditation. ||1||

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਾਟ ਪਟੰਬਰ ਹਢਾਵਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि पाट पट्मबर हढावहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ pāt patambar hadẖāvėh.
By His Grace, you wear silks and satins;

ਤਿਸਹਿ ਤਿਆਗਿ ਕਤ ਅਵਰ ਲੁਭਾਵਹਿ ॥
तिसहि तिआगि कत अवर लुभावहि ॥
Ŧisėh ṯi▫āg kaṯ avar lubẖāvėh.
why abandon Him, to attach yourself to another?

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਸੇਜ ਸੋਈਜੈ ॥
जिह प्रसादि सुखि सेज सोईजै ॥
Jih parsāḏ sukẖ sej so▫ījai.
By His Grace, you sleep in a cozy bed;

ਮਨ ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਜਸੁ ਗਾਵੀਜੈ ॥
मन आठ पहर ता का जसु गावीजै ॥
Man āṯẖ pahar ṯā kā jas gāvījai.
O my mind, sing His Praises, twenty-four hours a day.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੁਝੁ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਊ ਮਾਨੈ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तुझु सभु कोऊ मानै ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯujẖ sabẖ ko▫ū mānai.
By His Grace, you are honored by everyone;

ਮੁਖਿ ਤਾ ਕੋ ਜਸੁ ਰਸਨ ਬਖਾਨੈ ॥
मुखि ता को जसु रसन बखानै ॥
Mukẖ ṯā ko jas rasan bakẖānai.
with your mouth and with your tongue, chant His Praises.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰੋ ਰਹਤਾ ਧਰਮੁ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरो रहता धरमु ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯero rahṯā ḏẖaram.
By His Grace, you remain in the Dharma;

ਮਨ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਇ ਕੇਵਲ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ॥
मन सदा धिआइ केवल पारब्रहमु ॥
Man saḏā ḏẖi▫ā▫e keval pārbarahm.
O mind, meditate continually on the Supreme Lord God.

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜੀ ਜਪਤ ਦਰਗਹ ਮਾਨੁ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥
प्रभ जी जपत दरगह मानु पावहि ॥
Parabẖ jī japaṯ ḏargėh mān pāvahi.
Meditating on God, you shall be honored in His Court;

ਨਾਨਕ ਪਤਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਘਰਿ ਜਾਵਹਿ ॥੨॥
नानक पति सेती घरि जावहि ॥२॥
Nānak paṯ seṯī gẖar jāvėh. ||2||
O Guru Nanak, you shall return to your true home with honor. ||2||

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਆਰੋਗ ਕੰਚਨ ਦੇਹੀ ॥
जिह प्रसादि आरोग कंचन देही ॥
Jih parsāḏ ārog kancẖan ḏehī.
By His Grace, you have a healthy, golden body;

ਲਿਵ ਲਾਵਹੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਰਾਮ ਸਨੇਹੀ ॥
लिव लावहु तिसु राम सनेही ॥
Liv lāvhu ṯis rām sanehī.
attune yourself to that Loving Lord.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਓਲਾ ਰਹਤ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरा ओला रहत ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯerā olā rahaṯ.
By His Grace, your honor is preserved;

ਮਨ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਕਹਤ ॥
मन सुखु पावहि हरि हरि जसु कहत ॥
Man sukẖ pāvahi har har jas kahaṯ.
O mind, chant the Praises of the Lord, Har, Har, and find peace.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਗਲ ਛਿਦ੍ਰ ਢਾਕੇ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरे सगल छिद्र ढाके ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯere sagal cẖẖiḏar dẖāke.
By His Grace, all your deficits are covered;

ਮਨ ਸਰਨੀ ਪਰੁ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤਾ ਕੈ ॥
मन सरनी परु ठाकुर प्रभ ता कै ॥
Man sarnī par ṯẖākur parabẖ ṯā kai.
O mind, seek the Sanctuary of God, our Lord and Master.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੁਝੁ ਕੋ ਨ ਪਹੂਚੈ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तुझु को न पहूचै ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯujẖ ko na pahūcẖai.
By His Grace, no one can rival you;

ਮਨ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਊਚੇ ॥
मन सासि सासि सिमरहु प्रभ ऊचे ॥
Man sās sās simrahu parabẖ ūcẖe.
O mind, with each and every breath, remember God on High.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਾਈ ਦ੍ਰੁਲਭ ਦੇਹ ॥
जिह प्रसादि पाई द्रुलभ देह ॥
Jih parsāḏ pā▫ī ḏarulabẖ ḏeh.
By His Grace, you obtained this precious human body;

ਨਾਨਕ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੇਹ ॥੩॥
नानक ता की भगति करेह ॥३॥
Nānak ṯā kī bẖagaṯ kareh. ||3||
O Guru Nanak, worship Him with devotion. ||3||

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਆਭੂਖਨ ਪਹਿਰੀਜੈ ॥
जिह प्रसादि आभूखन पहिरीजै ॥
Jih parsāḏ ābẖūkẖan pėhrījai.
By His Grace, you wear decorations;

ਮਨ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਉ ਆਲਸੁ ਕੀਜੈ ॥
मन तिसु सिमरत किउ आलसु कीजै ॥
Man ṯis simraṯ ki▫o ālas kījai.
O mind, why are you so lazy? Why don't you remember Him in meditation?

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਅਸ੍ਵ ਹਸਤਿ ਅਸਵਾਰੀ ॥
जिह प्रसादि अस्व हसति असवारी ॥
Jih parsāḏ asav hasaṯ asvārī.
By His Grace, you have horses and elephants to ride;

ਮਨ ਤਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਕਬਹੂ ਨ ਬਿਸਾਰੀ ॥
मन तिसु प्रभ कउ कबहू न बिसारी ॥
Man ṯis parabẖ ka▫o kabhū na bisārī.
O mind, never forget that God.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਬਾਗ ਮਿਲਖ ਧਨਾ ॥
जिह प्रसादि बाग मिलख धना ॥
Jih parsāḏ bāg milakẖ ḏẖanā.
By His Grace, you have land, gardens and wealth;

ਰਾਖੁ ਪਰੋਇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਮਨਾ ॥
राखु परोइ प्रभु अपुने मना ॥
Rākẖ paro▫e parabẖ apune manā.
keep God enshrined in your heart.

ਜਿਨਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਮਨ ਬਨਤ ਬਨਾਈ ॥
जिनि तेरी मन बनत बनाई ॥
Jin ṯerī man banaṯ banā▫ī.
O mind, the One who formed your form -

ਊਠਤ ਬੈਠਤ ਸਦ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਧਿਆਈ ॥
ऊठत बैठत सद तिसहि धिआई ॥
Ūṯẖaṯ baiṯẖaṯ saḏ ṯisėh ḏẖi▫ā▫ī.
standing up and sitting down, meditate always on Him.

ਤਿਸਹਿ ਧਿਆਇ ਜੋ ਏਕ ਅਲਖੈ ॥
तिसहि धिआइ जो एक अलखै ॥
Ŧisėh ḏẖi▫ā▫e jo ek alkẖai.
Meditate on Him - the One Invisible Lord;

ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਖੈ ॥੪॥
ईहा ऊहा नानक तेरी रखै ॥४॥
Īhā ūhā Nānak ṯerī rakẖai. ||4||
here and hereafter, O Guru Nanak, He shall save you. ||4||

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਪੁੰਨ ਬਹੁ ਦਾਨ ॥
जिह प्रसादि करहि पुंन बहु दान ॥
Jih parsāḏ karahi punn baho ḏān.
By His Grace, you give donations in abundance to charities;

ਮਨ ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਕਰਿ ਤਿਸ ਕਾ ਧਿਆਨ ॥
मन आठ पहर करि तिस का धिआन ॥
Man āṯẖ pahar kar ṯis kā ḏẖi▫ān.
O mind, meditate on Him, twenty-four hours a day.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੂ ਆਚਾਰ ਬਿਉਹਾਰੀ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तू आचार बिउहारी ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯū ācẖār bi▫uhārī.
By His Grace, you perform religious rituals and worldly duties;

ਤਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਚਿਤਾਰੀ ॥
तिसु प्रभ कउ सासि सासि चितारी ॥
Ŧis parabẖ ka▫o sās sās cẖiṯārī.
think of God with each and every breath.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਰੂਪੁ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरा सुंदर रूपु ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯerā sunḏar rūp.
By His Grace, your form is so beautiful;

ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਿਮਰਹੁ ਸਦਾ ਅਨੂਪੁ ॥
सो प्रभु सिमरहु सदा अनूपु ॥
So parabẖ simrahu saḏā anūp.
constantly remember God, the Incomparably Beautiful One.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਨੀਕੀ ਜਾਤਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरी नीकी जाति ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯerī nīkī jāṯ.
By His Grace, you have such high social status;

ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤਿ ॥
सो प्रभु सिमरि सदा दिन राति ॥
So parabẖ simar saḏā ḏin rāṯ.
remember God always, day and night.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪਤਿ ਰਹੈ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरी पति रहै ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯerī paṯ rahai.
By His Grace, your honor is preserved;

ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਸੁ ਕਹੈ ॥੫॥
गुर प्रसादि नानक जसु कहै ॥५॥
Gur parsāḏ Nānak jas kahai. ||5||
by Guru's Grace, O Guru Nanak, chant His Praises. ||5||

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸੁਨਹਿ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਦ ॥
जिह प्रसादि सुनहि करन नाद ॥
Jih parsāḏ sunėh karan nāḏ.
By His Grace, you listen to the sound current of the Naad.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪੇਖਹਿ ਬਿਸਮਾਦ ॥
जिह प्रसादि पेखहि बिसमाद ॥
Jih parsāḏ pekẖėh bismāḏ.
By His Grace, you behold amazing wonders.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਬੋਲਹਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਰਸਨਾ ॥
जिह प्रसादि बोलहि अम्रित रसना ॥
Jih parsāḏ bolėh amriṯ rasnā.
By His Grace, you speak ambrosial words with your tongue.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਸਹਜੇ ਬਸਨਾ ॥
जिह प्रसादि सुखि सहजे बसना ॥
Jih parsāḏ sukẖ sėhje basnā.
By His Grace, you abide in peace and ease.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਹਸਤ ਕਰ ਚਲਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि हसत कर चलहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ hasaṯ kar cẖalėh.
By His Grace, your hands move and work.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸੰਪੂਰਨ ਫਲਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि स्मपूरन फलहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ sampūran falėh.
By His Grace, you are completely fulfilled.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि परम गति पावहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ param gaṯ pāvahi.
By His Grace, you obtain the supreme status.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਹਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि सुखि सहजि समावहि ॥
Jih parsāḏ sukẖ sahj samāvėh.
By His Grace, you are absorbed into celestial peace.

ਐਸਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਤਿਆਗਿ ਅਵਰ ਕਤ ਲਾਗਹੁ ॥
ऐसा प्रभु तिआगि अवर कत लागहु ॥
Aisā parabẖ ṯi▫āg avar kaṯ lāgahu.
Why forsake God, and attach yourself to another?

ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਨਿ ਜਾਗਹੁ ॥੬॥
गुर प्रसादि नानक मनि जागहु ॥६॥
Gur parsāḏ Nānak man jāgahu. ||6||
By Guru's Grace, O Guru Nanak, awaken your mind! ||6||

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੁ ਸੰਸਾਰਿ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तूं प्रगटु संसारि ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯūŉ pargat sansār.
By His Grace, you are famous all over the world;

ਤਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਮੂਲਿ ਨ ਮਨਹੁ ਬਿਸਾਰਿ ॥
तिसु प्रभ कउ मूलि न मनहु बिसारि ॥
Ŧis parabẖ ka▫o mūl na manhu bisār.
never forget God from your mind.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਪਰਤਾਪੁ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरा परतापु ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯerā parṯāp.
By His Grace, you have prestige;

ਰੇ ਮਨ ਮੂੜ ਤੂ ਤਾ ਕਉ ਜਾਪੁ ॥
रे मन मूड़ तू ता कउ जापु ॥
Re man mūṛ ṯū ṯā ka▫o jāp.
O foolish mind, meditate on Him!

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਕਾਰਜ ਪੂਰੇ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तेरे कारज पूरे ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯere kāraj pūre.
By His Grace, your works are completed;

ਤਿਸਹਿ ਜਾਨੁ ਮਨ ਸਦਾ ਹਜੂਰੇ ॥
तिसहि जानु मन सदा हजूरे ॥
Ŧisėh jān man saḏā hajūre.
O mind, know Him to be close at hand.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਤੂੰ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਸਾਚੁ ॥
जिह प्रसादि तूं पावहि साचु ॥
Jih parsāḏ ṯūŉ pāvahi sācẖ.
By His Grace, you find the Truth;

ਰੇ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਤੂੰ ਤਾ ਸਿਉ ਰਾਚੁ ॥
रे मन मेरे तूं ता सिउ राचु ॥
Re man mere ṯūŉ ṯā si▫o rācẖ.
O my mind, merge yourself into Him.

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਸਭ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥
जिह प्रसादि सभ की गति होइ ॥
Jih parsāḏ sabẖ kī gaṯ ho▫e.
By His Grace, everyone is saved;

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾਪੁ ਜਪੈ ਜਪੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੭॥
नानक जापु जपै जपु सोइ ॥७॥
Nānak jāp japai jap so▫e. ||7||
O Guru Nanak, meditate, and chant His Chant. ||7||

ਆਪਿ ਜਪਾਏ ਜਪੈ ਸੋ ਨਾਉ ॥
आपि जपाए जपै सो नाउ ॥
Āp japā▫e japai so nā▫o.
Those, whom He inspires to chant, chant His Name.

ਆਪਿ ਗਾਵਾਏ ਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਉ ॥
आपि गावाए सु हरि गुन गाउ ॥
Āp gāvā▫ai so har gun gā▫o.
Those, whom He inspires to sing, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord.

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਤੇ ਹੋਇ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸੁ ॥
प्रभ किरपा ते होइ प्रगासु ॥
Parabẖ kirpā ṯe ho▫e pargās.
By God's Grace, enlightenment comes.

ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਇਆ ਤੇ ਕਮਲ ਬਿਗਾਸੁ ॥
प्रभू दइआ ते कमल बिगासु ॥
Parabẖū ḏa▫i▫ā ṯe kamal bigās.
By God's Kind Mercy, the heart-lotus blossoms forth.

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਬਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਸੋਇ ॥
प्रभ सुप्रसंन बसै मनि सोइ ॥
Parabẖ suparsan basai man so▫e.
When God is totally pleased, He comes to dwell in the mind.

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਦਇਆ ਤੇ ਮਤਿ ਊਤਮ ਹੋਇ ॥
प्रभ दइआ ते मति ऊतम होइ ॥
Parabẖ ḏa▫i▫ā ṯe maṯ ūṯam ho▫e.
By God's Kind Mercy, the intellect is exalted.

ਸਰਬ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇਰੀ ਮਇਆ ॥
सरब निधान प्रभ तेरी मइआ ॥
Sarab niḏẖān parabẖ ṯerī ma▫i▫ā.
All treasures, O Lord, come by Your Kind Mercy.

ਆਪਹੁ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਕਿਨਹੂ ਲਇਆ ॥
आपहु कछू न किनहू लइआ ॥
Āphu kacẖẖū na kinhū la▫i▫ā.
No one obtains anything by himself.

ਜਿਤੁ ਜਿਤੁ ਲਾਵਹੁ ਤਿਤੁ ਲਗਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਥ ॥
जितु जितु लावहु तितु लगहि हरि नाथ ॥
Jiṯ jiṯ lāvhu ṯiṯ lagėh har nāth.
As You have delegated, so do we apply ourselves, O Lord and Master.

ਨਾਨਕ ਇਨ ਕੈ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਹਾਥ ॥੮॥੬॥
नानक इन कै कछू न हाथ ॥८॥६॥
Nānak in kai kacẖẖū na hāth. ||8||6||
O Guru Nanak, nothing is in our hands. ||8||6||
------------------------------------------------------------------
ਕਾਨੜਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
कानड़ा महला ५ ॥
Kānṛā mėhlā 5.
Kaanraa, Fifth Mehl:

ਪੇਖਿ ਪੇਖਿ ਬਿਗਸਾਉ ਸਾਜਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪਨਾ ਇਕਾਂਤ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
पेखि पेखि बिगसाउ साजन प्रभु आपना इकांत ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Pekẖ pekẖ bigsā▫o sājan parabẖ āpnā ikāŉṯ. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Gazing upon and beholding my Best Friend, I blossom forth in bliss; my God is the One and Only. ||1||Pause||

ਆਨਦਾ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਤਿਸੁ ਆਨ ਨਾਹੀ ਭਾਂਤਿ ॥੧॥
आनदा सुख सहज मूरति तिसु आन नाही भांति ॥१॥
Ānḏā sukẖ sahj mūraṯ ṯis ān nāhī bẖāŉṯ. ||1||
He is the Image of Ecstasy, Intuitive Peace and Poise. There is no other like Him. ||1||

ਸਿਮਰਤ ਇਕ ਬਾਰ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਿਟਿ ਕੋਟਿ ਕਸਮਲ ਜਾਂਤਿ ॥੨॥
सिमरत इक बार हरि हरि मिटि कोटि कसमल जांति ॥२॥
Simraṯ ik bār har har mit kot kasmal jāŉṯ. ||2||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, Har, Har, *even once*, millions of sins are erased. ||2||

ਗੁਣ ਰਮੰਤ ਦੂਖ ਨਾਸਹਿ ਰਿਦ ਭਇਅੰਤ ਸਾਂਤਿ ॥੩॥
गुण रमंत दूख नासहि रिद भइअंत सांति ॥३॥
Guṇ ramanṯ ḏūkẖ nāsėh riḏ bẖa▫i▫anṯ sāŉṯ. ||3||
Uttering His Glorious Praises, suffering is eradicated, and the heart becomes tranquil and calm. ||3||

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਾ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਉ ਰਸਨਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤ ॥੪॥੪॥੧੫॥
अम्रिता रसु पीउ रसना नानक हरि रंगि रात ॥४॥४॥१५॥
Amriṯā ras pī▫o rasnā Nānak har rang rāṯ. ||4||4||15||
Drink in the Sweet, Sublime Ambrosial Nectar, O Guru Nanak, and be imbued with the Love of the Lord. ||4||4||15||

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥
महला १ ॥
Mėhlā 1.
First Mehl:

ਆਖਣਿ ਅਉਖਾ ਸੁਨਣਿ ਅਉਖਾ ਆਖਿ ਨ ਜਾਪੀ ਆਖਿ ॥
आखणि अउखा सुनणि अउखा आखि न जापी आखि ॥
Ākẖaṇ a▫ukẖā sunaṇ a▫ukẖā ākẖ na jāpī ākẖ.
It is difficult to chant it; it is difficult to listen to it. It cannot be chanted with the mouth.

ਇਕਿ ਆਖਿ ਆਖਹਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਭਾਖਹਿ ਅਰਧ ਉਰਧ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ॥
इकि आखि आखहि सबदु भाखहि अरध उरध दिनु राति ॥
Ik ākẖ ākẖahi sabaḏ bẖākẖahi araḏẖ uraḏẖ ḏin rāṯ.
Some speak with their mouths and chant the Word of the Shabad - the low and the high, day and night.

ਜੇ ਕਿਹੁ ਹੋਇ ਤ ਕਿਹੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਜਾਪੈ ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਜਾਤਿ ॥
जे किहु होइ त किहु दिसै जापै रूपु न जाति ॥
Je kihu ho▫e ṯa kihu ḏisai jāpai rūp na jāṯ.
If He were something, then He would be visible. His form and state cannot be seen.

ਸਭਿ ਕਾਰਣ ਕਰਤਾ ਕਰੇ ਘਟ ਅਉਘਟ ਘਟ ਥਾਪਿ ॥
सभि कारण करता करे घट अउघट घट थापि ॥
Sabẖ kāraṇ karṯā kare gẖat a▫ugẖat gẖat thāp.
The Creator Lord does all deeds; He is established in the hearts of the high and the low.

ਆਖਣਿ ਅਉਖਾ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਆਖਿ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਆਖਿ ॥੨॥
आखणि अउखा नानका आखि न जापै आखि ॥२॥
Ākẖaṇ a▫ukẖā nānkā ākẖ na jāpai ākẖ. ||2||
It is so difficult to chant it, O Guru Nanak; it cannot be chanted with the mouth. ||2||

-----------------------------------------------------
ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਕਹਨੁ ਕਹਾਵਨੁ ॥
सुहेला कहनु कहावनु ॥
Suhelā kahan kahāvan.
It is easy to speak and talk,

ਤੇਰਾ ਬਿਖਮੁ ਭਾਵਨੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
तेरा बिखमु भावनु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Ŧerā bikẖam bẖāvan. ||1|| rahā▫o.
but it is difficult to accept Your Will. ||1||Pause||
Page 51
----------------------------------------------------

1. You must chant His name with your tongue and mouth in meditation constantly.
2. You need only do it once.
3. Truly chanting his name is very difficult, it cannot be done simply through chanting with the mouth. 

Substitute listening for chanting and the idea is similar.

There are couple ways to look at 1-3 above. We can see 1, 3 and then 2 to be stages of spiritual growth. Where 1 is initial practice, 3 is advanced practice and 2 is a realization that comes afterwards. 

We can also combine all the notions above and try to hold onto the contradictory ideas in meditation, and try to stop the intellectual mind for a bit until 1,2,3 ring true to the heart, until their is direct perception of the truth of these shabads. 

Both are meant to occur as one reads Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Both work. 

The idea, like you say, is to be "Present but completely detatched". Harry ji I am not sure if you understand the power of being present and unattached. Firstly, it allows for better absorption, more understanding and more acting, as being "present but completely detatched" is the strongest undercurrent one can have in any discipline whether they maybe a scientist, an artist, a a teacher.

ਮਨੁ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਘਰਿ ਵਸੈ ਸਚ ਭੈ ਰਾਤਾ ਹੋਇ ॥
मनु बैरागी घरि वसै सच भै राता होइ ॥
Man bairāgī gẖar vasai sacẖ bẖai rāṯā ho▫e.
If the mind becomes *balanced and detached*, and *comes to dwell in its own true home, imbued with the Fear of God* (becomes present),

ਗਿਆਨ ਮਹਾਰਸੁ ਭੋਗਵੈ ਬਾਹੁੜਿ ਭੂਖ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
गिआन महारसु भोगवै बाहुड़ि भूख न होइ ॥
Gi▫ān mahāras bẖogvai bāhuṛ bẖūkẖ na ho▫e.
*then it enjoys the essence of supreme spiritual wisdom; it shall never feel hunger again.*

ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਰਿ ਮਿਲੁ ਭੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥੫॥੧੮॥
नानक इहु मनु मारि मिलु भी फिरि दुखु न होइ ॥५॥१८॥
Nānak ih man mār mil bẖī fir ḏukẖ na ho▫e. ||5||18||
O Guru Nanak, conquer and subdue this mind; meet with the Lord, and *you shall never again suffer in pain.* ||5||18||

Guru Granth Sahib Page 21


----------

